# NIMI wds. night



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

Well another windy night on nimi but what a great turnout. Thanks to all the guys that showed up. and congrats! too all them PLBC boys again with George B. and Jerry H. taking first with just over 9 pounds. and too John W. and Tom B. with seven and a half pounds and a 3.72 BB of the night and third place were adam and jeremy pulling 6 plus pounds. low numbers but very much earned on a tough night . as allways we appreciate all the people that come out to fish and the ones that come just for the ways ins. Thank you hope to see you all next week S.main st. ramp from 5.00 to 9.30......


----------



## Birdshot99 (Jul 24, 2010)

Can anyone fish this or is this a private Bass club? Is the format best 5 from a 2 person team?


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

no this is not a club and would prefer a 2 man team in order to launch and load boats quicker but it is not mandatory that you have a partner . Thx...


----------

